# Antenna help



## hydro5.56 (Dec 30, 2006)

According to antennaweb.org I can tune the OTA channel I want with a small multi-directional indoor antenna. I know nothing about these things. Is there anything near a consensus best buy on this type of antenna? Online source? Thanks.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You should find an appropriate antenna at Wal-Mart, Lowes, Target, Radio Shack, etc. It's possible that an inexpensive "rabbit ears" antenna will do the job. Ther is NO such thing as an "HDTV" antenna, so don't be misled by advertising puffery. Notice I didn't suggest Circuit City, and even Radio Shack can be suspect when it comes to steering you to an expensive antenna you don't need. Personally, I'd advise you to stay away from Terk antennas. They are overpriced and perform no better than less expensive antennas.


----------



## hydro5.56 (Dec 30, 2006)

Cholly said:


> You should find an appropriate antenna at Wal-Mart, Lowes, Target, Radio Shack, etc. It's possible that an inexpensive "rabbit ears" antenna will do the job. Ther is NO such thing as an "HDTV" antenna, so don't be misled by advertising puffery. Notice I didn't suggest Circuit City, and even Radio Shack can be suspect when it comes to steering you to an expensive antenna you don't need. Personally, I'd advise you to stay away from Terk antennas. They are overpriced and perform no better than less expensive antennas.


The wife just picked up a Phillips UHF/VHF 50 Db amplified antenna @ wal mart. I will give it a shot, hopefully it will do the trick. I plugged in a set of rabbit ears to the back of the HR-20 and can half way get one OTA, the closest one(10 miles or so) but nothing on the the ABC affilliate I need(30 miles or so).


----------



## hydro5.56 (Dec 30, 2006)

hydro5.56 said:


> The wife just picked up a Phillips UHF/VHF 50 Db amplified antenna @ wal mart. I will give it a shot, hopefully it will do the trick. I plugged in a set of rabbit ears to the back of the HR-20 and can half way get one OTA, the closest one(10 miles or so) but nothing on the the ABC affilliate I need(30 miles or so).


Well, the Phillips did not do the trick. I get around a 70 signal on the PBS channel that I dont particularly care about. It is also the nearest feed. The channel that I really want doesnt even register on the signal meter. I have tried to tweak it with no luck. Is it even worth trying to get a little better(more expensive) antenna or should I just pull the cable and mount an outdoor antenna? The phillips is a $30 unit from Wallyworld. Are the more expensive units any more likely to pick up the signal I want?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Indoor antennas can be very irratic. They have all sorts of stuff around them that absorb and reflect signals, including you.

I recommend a small VHF/UHF outdoor antenna. It can be mounted discretely and will be a tremendous improvement over any indoor antenna.


----------



## hydro5.56 (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess I will have to run a piece of coax and mount somthing outside. Is there any problem with mounting it on the same pole with the D* dich? Any reccomendations on an outdoor uhf/vhf antenna?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

For excellent all channel performance in a Medium Directional antenna I'd recommend the Channel Master Crossfire 3677.

How far are you from Memphis? That is your target, I assume?

The Advantage line by Channel Master is a lower quality line but the have lower prices also.


----------



## hydro5.56 (Dec 30, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> For excellent all channel performance in a Medium Directional antenna I'd recommend the Channel Master Crossfire 3677.
> 
> How far are you from Memphis? That is your target, I assume?
> 
> The Advantage line by Channel Master is a lower quality line but the have lower prices also.


I am about 100 miles from Memphis, but the station I am trying to get is in Jackson, TN. Both Memphis and Jackson are due West from me, so if I get anything out of Memphis that would be great.


----------

